# Fiepen bei Mausklick



## deeeennis (13. Februar 2014)

Hallo,
ich habe seit nun einem Jahr und einem Monat meinen selbstgebauten Rechner, als Netzteil ist dort ein Bequiet Straight Power E9-400W verbaut,
und schon seit längerer Zeit ist mir ein Fiepen beim normalen Browserbetrieb aufgefallen, was aber nur ab und zu ganz kurz da war.
Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, dass dieses Fiepen NUR bei der Betätigung der linken Maustaste vorkommt.
Meine Recherche im Internet hat ergeben, dass ich da nicht alleine bin, und laut Internet soll es vom Netzteil stammen.
Viele Leute, die dieses Problem auch haben, haben ein Bequiet Netzteil, von daher würde ich mich über eine Stellungnahme dazu freuen.
Das Fiepen ist nicht wirklich laut oder störend, jedoch wüsste ich gerne den Grund davon und ob es schädlich ist.

MfG
Dennis


----------



## BertB (13. Februar 2014)

klingt nach spulenfiepen
kann netzteil sein, aber bei mausklick?
wenn mausklick irgendne last erzeugt/verändert kann das sein
wenns dich stört isses blöd, kaputt gehen tut davon schätze ich nicht
grafikkarte könnt auch sein, aber normal nur während irgendwelcher spiele, und dann bei viel fps (menü, oder so)


----------



## deeeennis (13. Februar 2014)

Also bei meiner Grafikkarte hab ich Spulenfiepen erst ab ca. 800fps, und da ist es irgendwie anders als das hier.
Das Fiepen hört erst auf wenn ich die linke Maustaste loslasse, von daher hat es was mit dem Mausklick zu tun. Das passiert auch wenn ich kein Programm offen habe und nur auf dem Desktop irgendwo rumklicke, dabei steigt die Cpulast ja nicht.
Also die Möglichkeiten wären Netzteil, Grafikkarte, Mainboard und Maus wenn ich mich nicht täusche.
Morgen versuch ichs mal mit der IGP und benutze eine andere Maus, aber ich tippe aufs Netzteil.
Wenn es keine Lösung gibt dann ist das auch nicht schlimm, ich wunder mich nur, dass so etwas überhaupt sein kann


----------



## BertB (13. Februar 2014)

ich glaub das mit dem mausklick schon, so isses nicht
bestimmt netzteil, da sind ja genauso spulen drin
mach doch die maus mal in nen anderen usb port, vielleicht bringts was
spulenfiepen hat mit resonanz in nem spule-kondensator-schwingkreis zu tun
auf nem anderen usb port könnte die gesamtschaltung bis zum mausknopf insgesamt anders sein, dann die resonanz nicht auftreten
(tip ins blaue)


----------



## be quiet! Support (18. Februar 2014)

Hallo deeeennis,

bis jetzt habe ich noch nichts davon gehört, dass ein Mausklick die Spulen eines Netzteils zum aufschwingen bringen kann. Kannst du bitte ein paar Links zu deinen Recherchen posten?

Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, solltest du mal die Maus austauschen, vielleicht ist die Maus der Verursacher.
Hast du deine GPU übertaktet, dann setz sie bitte mal auf default, oder baue sie aus und teste das System mal mit der Onboard GPU.

Gruß

Marco
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/96173-deeeennis.html


----------



## Robonator (18. Februar 2014)

Das ganze wird eher an der Grafikkarte liegen. Habe ebenfalls leichtes Spulenfiepen bei der Mausbewegung bzw beim Klick. Das ganze auch erst seitdem ich die GTX 680 eingebaut habe und das Geräusch kommt von ihr ^^


----------

